# Powerhead vs wavemaker



## emersojo (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm looking to get several species that like wave or water movement. I have two sponge filters so I'm thinking that a powerhead would be more beneficial to the filtration. Is there a big difference between the two? What is the calculation for flow rate? What brands are decent?
Thanks


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

The main difference is a powerhead has a constant flow where as a wave maker can have different settings for different speeds/types of flow. I use a Jebao wave maker (this one here) https://www.amazon.com/Jebao-RW-8-Wavem ... B00XRDWKNC It has a full range of settings and speeds for everything from constant flow to pulse to different strength pules. Very nice wave maker for a pretty affordable price. Not sure if there is a calculation somewhere for flow rate for tank size (maybe someone else knows that?) but the wave makers like the one I linked can be dialed down if the flow seems to strong for your tank so they work in almost any tank size. I have the RW-8 in my 240g which I like because it moves water well on one side and the opposite side 6ft away is an area where it doesn't reach all the way so the fish can get away from it there if they like.


----------



## emersojo (Dec 22, 2018)

This is for a 20 long.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

You'd blow them out of the tank with the one I linked to then lol. I haven't used on on a tank that small so hopefully someone else has and can suggest a size for you.


----------



## emersojo (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks for the help. Might just try a small cheap one for now, that way I'm not out a lot if it doesn't work.


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

The water movement from a small hang on filter should be enough for that size tank while also filtering the tank.


----------

